# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Public perception of rifles

## Frodo

Based on your experiences with the public in your neck of the woods, how would you think people would react if you walked through town, or along roads/state highways, with a rifle attached to your backpack in a fully enclosed scabbard? With perhaps some trekking poles or an ice axe attached to the outside of it to make it look somewhat vague? I mean - a long, rectangular neoprene scabbard doesn't necessarily scream 'rifle'...especially if you look like a hiker/tourist? 

I talked to Police at the beginning of the year, and they said I'll have to use my own discretion, and they won't give me any written permission. They didn't explicitly say whether it was illegal or even legal. 

Things may be a little murkier now after March 15th.

Plan B) is to go with a takedown rifle.

----------


## stug

Go to with Plan B. My rifle just looks like a tent and poles when strapped to my pack. It can even fit inside pack if not too much gear.

----------


## Tussock

On about March the 19th I walked out to a road end with no reception and had to walk a few Ks down a cycleway with a stainless laminate 7mm mag over my shoulder. 

Only got 1 filthy look.

----------


## Frodo

So you didn't even have it covered?!

----------


## stug

I have two red dry bags the rifle goes in.

----------


## Frodo

> I have two red dry bags the rifle goes in.


That comment was directed @Tussock. 

I've seen your drybag set-up in one of your videos. Very practical!

----------


## Sideshow

Went into for a stalk up Wairere falls on March 24th no bad looks at the road end or while walking up and it was like Queen Street. 
If you have a nice big patch on your back though not so sure :O O: 
I’d say go for it. It’s strapped to your pack. If the cops pull up. Then just say look if it’s a problem give me a lift to the road end :Have A Nice Day: saves the feet and saves them the hassle  :Wink:  just so long as you don’t get asshole who doesn’t like long gun stickers. 
I’d have your answers read though just to be on the safe side.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

I can tell you that the piece of the Arms Act which is relevant to your proposed situation is Section 45, which states.

"45 Carrying or possessing firearms, etc, except for lawful, proper, and
sufficient purpose
(1) Every person commits an offence and is liable on conviction to imprisonment
for a term not exceeding 4 years or to a fine not exceeding $5,000 or to both
who, except for some lawful, proper, and sufficient purpose,
(a) carries; or
(b) is in possession of
any firearm, airgun, pistol, prohibited magazine, restricted weapon, or explosive.
(2) In any prosecution for an offence against subsection (1) in which it is proved
that the defendant was carrying or in possession of any firearm, airgun, pistol,
prohibited magazine, restricted weapon, or explosive, as the case may require,
the burden of proving the existence"

The words that are relevant to you and important are......."except for lawful, proper, and sufficient purpose".

In Jaffasville  some years ago several of us in full WW 2 Infantry kit, rifle and bayonet ( the works)  were for several days wandering the main street of Takapuna, distributing flyers for a touring companies production of "Dad's Army". Before this we had approached the Arms Officer who approached the Head  of the Takapuna Police area who said it was acceptable because it was for a " lawful, proper, and sufficient purpose."


I also turned out monthly at a local park , similarly Attired as front man for open days at a WW 2 artillery gunsite.  ON the day in question I would telephone the central Police control centre responsible for the area and give them all the details, my name, address , telephone number, what I was doing there, when from until when , assurances that the rifle was unloaded, there would be no discharging of live rounds etc. 
Strangely, I was never asked for my FAL details but I had them ready if necessary . I did insist on being given the activity event number( the identifying number under which all this was recorded in their records and  at the end of the exercise, I would telephone them again and advise them that it was all over  and they closed the record. Never any problems as agin, it was for a " lawful, proper, and sufficient purpose."

I suggest you do similar. Notify the Police control centre for the  area you will be passing through, ENSURE THAT YOU RECORD the activity event number and advise them again when you were no longer "on the road." . That, coupled with keeping your rifle in a scabbard and not waving or pointing it around is all you can do and what I would do were I in similar circumstances.

----------


## NRT

West coast South Island no issues ,

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tentman

I've just recently been "out and about" in public areas with a couple of rifles, both in bags, from Wellington to Invercargill without a second glance from anybody.  Generally I'd be wary of cities and the really popular walking tracks start/finish carparks etc.

I'd say "body language" has a lot to do with it, I can think of a guy who always walks like he's gonna kill something and I think he'd quickly be potted if he was seen walking with a gun bag (like the poor bugger in Chch some years ago who somehow got the full AO response when walking down the street with a firearm in a bag).   A nod, eye contact and a smile solves a hell of a lot of problems.

If I was doing a lot of it I'd also invest in a rectangular gun bag that doesn't give away/advertise its contents.

----------


## Tussock

> So you didn't even have it covered?!


No, why would I?  I'm not doing anything illegal and I have a genuine reason to carry it. The old bat who pulled a face probably always does. Her mate gave us a smile and the rest of the people were foreign and just shy and curious. 

Like Tentman said, body language matters. People know the difference between someone furtive and someone carrying a rifle with no more drama than a bicycle.

----------


## erniec

Just say hello to people you meet.
Then you become someone to talk to.
Non threatening.

----------


## Frodo

Cheers guys. Yep, fair points on overall demeanour.

----------


## Mr Browning

> Just say hello to people you meet.
> Then you become someone to talk to.
> Non threatening.


Yes indeed.

We as gun owners dont and shouldnt need to hide from the public. Gun owners need to show it is the norm and lawful thing to do in New Zealand. People need to be desensitised, they should stop looking at the gun but look at the type of person and actions of the person, then call the cops if they are concerned.

To the gun owner, carry on, youre doing nothing wrong providing you have a legit purpose for you being in possession. Make sure you do not have mag or bolt (if bolt), in, do not have ammo in the mag even if not on the rifle. Let the Police come, be respectful, keep calm, show your licence, tell them your purpose. This will help educate the person who reported you that what you are doing is perfectly lawful. Dont be offended if they call the law, it isnt your fault.

And if the cops arrive on a mission with guns drawn and behaving like gestapo, comply, but inform them they are over the top and out of line and if you feel the need, collect all names and numbers of the officers and lay a formal complaint against their actions. That will hopefully help educate them as well.

Anyway, thats my 2cents. I wouldnt hide, but thats just me.

My opinion only.

----------


## muzza

guitar case.

----------


## Cyclops

Sometimes you - according to the law - must carry your firearms in town. 
If you are travelling your are not - according to the law - allowed to leave your firearms unattended in a vehicle. 
So when you go to lunch, the bank, the toilet, you're meant to be taking your firearm(s) with you,  cause that's the law. 

Of course if you get into your bank with your firearm(s) the next people through the door might well be the AOS.

----------


## Got-ya

I thought I had seven days to present my licence at the local cop shop? do I now have to carry it at all times?

----------


## rockland

Some of my pest control work brings me into contact with members of the public, mostly mountain bikers, walkers and runners.  Many of these folks are probably not expecting to see a guy in camo fleece carrying a rifle and in summer plenty of them are domestic or foreign tourists.

I always greet people with a friendly hello or gidday.  Hardly anyone gives me a second glance, if they do it's usually to ask "what are you after?" or "had any luck?".  Very occasionally someone will ask "what sort of rifle is that?".  Of course this is all in a rural context but I don't think Joe Public is all that worried about a hunter going about his business, despite the mainstream media attempting to whip up hysteria around firearm use.

Frodo I reckon you'll be fine.

----------


## Tussock

I think it is best to be seen out and about with them. That should remain normal and not alarming in New Zealand, as it has always been. 

Like anything, if this has changed they can come and tell me it has changed. I have a rifle slung over my shoulder routinely, along with various other tools.

----------


## Boaraxa

Any self respecting Goreon has a guitar case its multi purpose , take ya pick firearm or banjo , but hey wanna hear a semi funny bordering on limp Gore storey , so a few weeks ago when "finding Hore Gemmel & the 2 glocks " was running rife , my mate who shal not be named had a couple of workers that got raided in relation to this mysterious mr gemmel , as it turns out the raid was totally bogus to the point an ex disgruntled employee actually rang the cops & made up storey that gemmel was hiding out  , sad thing is the defenders turned up & had a 13 year old girl at gun point on the lawn screaming & yelling at her , cops then raided the house of course hori wasn't there because no one new who the fuck he was , but yes they did find a bolt action used for putting stock down & the worker used to posses a licence but it had been revoked no idea what for , but cops found the revoked firearms licence in workers wallet said Oh crikey & promptly handed it back to the worker & left , I guess the question that's in my mind aside from why the fuck would the police give the bloke his revoked licence back !! or hold up a 13yo , would be how would sports shop or private sales no if that licence had been revoked  :36 1 5:  , pretty bizarre for the police to pop it back in the wallet aye.

----------


## Ranger 888

I'm with Tussock. We've come a long way (?) since 1967 when I left my parent's home in an Auckland suburb on a Friday afternoon to go hunting throughout the South Island. Wearing a large backpack and carrying an unbagged cut down No 4 Mk 1 .303 rifle, I caught a bus into Auckland City, and walked down the main street (Queen St), rifle slung over my shoulder. I passed a couple of plods on foot patrol, they saw me, smiled, and carried on with their mission. I hopped on a train to Wellington, and popped the rifle on the seat beside me. Arriving in the capital I proceeded to the Interisland ferry terminal, and boarded a ferry. . A crew member politely informed me to report to the purser who without any fuss, put my rifle in a safe (standard practice at the time). I spent several months hunting throughout the South Island. To get from one hunting area to another, I hitch hiked. Several times I was given a lift by a female driver, one with a very small child in the car. Nobody complained or recoiled in horror at seeing my "naked" rifle. On more than one occasion, my "driver" invited me in for a meal, or to spend a night. Ah, the good old days!

----------


## Frodo

> I'm with Tussock. We've come a long way (?) since 1967 when I left my parent's home in an Auckland suburb on a Friday afternoon to go hunting throughout the South Island. Wearing a large backpack and carrying an unbagged cut down No 4 Mk 1 .303 rifle, I caught a bus into Auckland City, and walked down the main street (Queen St), rifle slung over my shoulder. I passed a couple of plods on foot patrol, they saw me, smiled, and carried on with their mission. I hopped on a train to Wellington, and popped the rifle on the seat beside me. Arriving in the capital I proceeded to the Interisland ferry terminal, and boarded a ferry. . A crew member politely informed me to report to the purser who without any fuss, put my rifle in a safe (standard practice at the time). I spent several months hunting throughout the South Island. To get from one hunting area to another, I hitch hiked. Several times I was given a lift by a female driver, one with a very small child in the car. Nobody complained or recoiled in horror at seeing my "naked" rifle. On more than one occasion, my "driver" invited me in for a meal, or to spend a night. Ah, the good old days!


So cool.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## timattalon

> I've just recently been "out and about" in public areas with a couple of rifles, both in bags, from Wellington to Invercargill without a second glance from anybody.  Generally I'd be wary of cities and the really popular walking tracks start/finish carparks etc.
> 
> I'd say "body language" has a lot to do with it, I can think of a guy who always walks like he's gonna kill something and I think he'd quickly be potted if he was seen walking with a gun bag (*like the poor bugger in Chch some years ago who somehow got the full AO response when walking down the street with a firearm in a bag*).   A nod, eye contact and a smile solves a hell of a lot of problems.
> 
> If I was doing a lot of it I'd also invest in a rectangular gun bag that doesn't give away/advertise its contents.


If that is the event I am remembering, it was in Fendalton, and it was not a gun in a bag. He had walked to the place where he had purchased an EMPTY gunbag and was carrying it home over his shoulder. If it is a different incident, then I still remember this one. And yes, you read correctly, he had purchased (via trade me) a second hand gun bag and that was what he was carrying......Now do not get me wrong, if someone is walking down a street, intent on doing harm to others and carrying any sort of weapon, I fully expect the appropriate response from Police.....but an empty wobbly gun bag....the mind does wonder a little.

----------


## Marty Henry

Not really "empty wobbly" sadly also describes the content of a lot of peoples heads now a days

----------


## Rushy

Isnt it ridiculous how much our society has changed? A kid of twelve riding a bike through the main road of town with a .22 across the handle bars was a fairly common occurrence in my youth. Back then no one batted an eyelid.

----------


## mikee

> Isn’t it ridiculous how much our society has changed? A kid of twelve riding a bike through the main road of town with a .22 across the handle bars was a fairly common occurrence in my youth. Back then no one batted an eyelid.


Me too thru the middle of Ashburton on way to town range (also nearly in middle of town) oh what has become of my beloved country.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

You left out a critical bit...  The burden of proving the lawful,  proper and sufficient purpose is on the defendant.  In other words, you are assumed guilty,  unless you can prove your innocence. 

"...the burden of proving the existence of some lawful, proper, and sufficient purpose shall lie on the defendant."

----------


## Rushy

> oh what has become of my beloved country.


She's fucked Mikee.  I blame my father in law and all of his bunny loving, tree hugging, trendy lefty school teacher mates that promoted socialist ideals.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> You left out a critical bit...  The burden of proving the lawful,  proper and sufficient purpose is on the defendant.  In other words, you are assumed guilty,  unless you can prove your innocence......................."


Quite correct.

To be just a little more precise, I left out a whole shitload actually as I could have been very fulsome and  waffled on for screen fulls, but the poster was already aware of that as he had sought guidance from Constable Plod............but had been fobbed off  

_"....__I'll have to use my own discretion, and they won't give me any written permission. They didn't explicitly say whether it was illegal or even legal."_

My purpose was to be more helpful than Plod who wouldn't even trouble himself  to explain that  carrying in public *was legal* ".......for lawful, proper, and sufficient purpose".To clarify this I quoted the relevant words and gave examples of how I did all that was possible to avoid the "convoy of black vans" descending upon me.

----------


## Steve123

> You left out a critical bit...  The burden of proving the lawful,  proper and sufficient purpose is on the defendant.  In other words, you are assumed guilty,  unless you can prove your innocence. 
> 
> "...the burden of proving the existence of some lawful, proper, and sufficient purpose shall lie on the defendant."


There is a lot of legislation going  through like that. All the new safety shit as well.
The concept of innocent till proven guilty is being turned on its head.
This concerns me. Even offends me. 

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Bol Tackshin

It really concerns me too.  Far too easy to prosecute someone and put the burden of proof on them,  even if innocent.  The cost of defending the charge will never be fully recovered. It stinks of lazy policing and prosecution. The erosion of citizens rights is happening under the nudes of a liberal media.

----------


## sightpicture

I used to carry my shotgun in a Pelican case.

Since I had it modified to meet the capacity requirement, I carry it (wrapped) to and from the range in a length of open-ended PVC drainage pipe to avoid attention.

There are a lot of hoplophobic busybodies about.

----------


## sightpicture

> It really concerns me too.  Far too easy to prosecute someone and put the burden of proof on them,  even if innocent.  The cost of defending the charge will never be fully recovered. It stinks of lazy policing and prosecution. The erosion of citizens rights is happening under the nudes of a liberal media.


Yessir. The process is the punishment...

----------


## mikee

> She's fucked Mikee.  I blame my father in law and all of his bunny loving, tree hugging, trendy lefty school teacher mates that promoted socialist ideals.


I know, sadly I was born 100 years too late, if I had been I would  have missed this constant rolling fucken shambles #metoo/#wetoo shambles /#auntie cindyandthebluegang areperfect/#dowhatyouaretold we have now.

----------


## gonetropo

> I know, sadly I was born 100 years too late, if I had been I would  have missed this constant rolling fucken shambles #metoo/#wetoo shambles /#auntie cindyandthebluegang areperfect/#dowhatyouaretold we have now.


the problem is that the americans used to refer to # as "pound" before it became "hash"
so #metoo is  pound me too.   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tanqueray

> guitar case.


Have you seen The Jackal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Seventenths

As a 16 year old in the 90's I used to bike down the road with gun on my back heading off to a local farm to shoot bunnies and never ever got a bad reaction and the same goes about 15-18 months ago walking along a gravel road with rifle while locals and tourists drove past after I came out from a farmers bottom paddock and was wanting to walk back up to the house.

A few years back I did a bit of hunting in "Austria" of driven boar and pheasant shoots. Quite often we would as a group... for pheasants there would be 15-25 guys with shotguns and dogs. We would have to walk from one side of the village to the other side to hunt on different fields.

Walking through the village we would bump into the locals, say hello and even stop for a brief chat. Not one person batted an eye lid as it was perfectly normal behavior... even saw a woman pushing a pram and she wasn't fazed one bit. At the end of the day it was off to the local pub to have the end of the hunt celebrations and a few drinks... just a few!

Even the driven boar hunts. 100 plus people show up, an array of firearms and again, no locals batted an eye lid.

In the states in Texas I was having dinner with a big group of people when talk got onto guns, everyone starts pulling out what they had from guys with 9mm's to 45's and women with revolvers and little .380's in their hand bags.

Besides me a local didn't have anything and everyone was like... WTF no gun!... they did have pepper spray!

Different countries, different cultures, different expectations and different reactions.

The best way to overcome people who have ill conceived perceptions of firearms or hunting is to talk to them, show them your friendly and not this crazed loony that the antis like to portray hunters/shooters as and even if they still disagree or turn nasty then you still walk away politely.

I have neighbours on either side of me who don't hunt or shoot, they know I'm a hunter and I've dropped off venison, sausages or salamis and even fish that we've caught. Sometimes its the little things that have the bigger and wider impact.

I remember seeing that youtube video made by "Toa Hunter Gatherer" a few years back where he dropped of wild meat to random elderly people. I can't find that video to link but what an amazing thing to do!

----------


## Bill999

Im lucky to live in a small town where this sort of hysteria can still be laughed at

----------


## Cordite

> I've just recently been "out and about" in public areas with a couple of rifles, both in bags, from Wellington to Invercargill without a second glance from anybody.  Generally I'd be wary of cities and the really popular walking tracks start/finish carparks etc.
> 
> I'd say "body language" has a lot to do with it, I can think of a guy who always walks like he's gonna kill something and I think he'd quickly be potted if he was seen walking with a gun bag (like the poor bugger in Chch some years ago who somehow got the full AO response when walking down the street with a firearm in a bag).   A nod, eye contact and a smile solves a hell of a lot of problems.
> 
> *If I was doing a lot of it I'd also invest in a rectangular gun bag that doesn't give away/advertise its contents.*


A base guitar case is usually long enough, normal guitar case not, at least for a full length rifle.



Remember to attach Forest and Bird, gay pride rainbow stickers, etc.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> A base guitar case is usually long enough, normal guitar case not, at least for a full length rifle.  Remember to attach Forest and Bird, gay pride rainbow stickers, etc.



How very droll...........

----------


## Frodo

A guitar case isn't practical as I'll be walking very long distances and covering all sorts of country. 

Cheers for the insight, guys. I'll just throw the rifle in a scabbard - and perhaps leave it uncovered in rural areas. 

If the rifle becomes a talking point, all the better. I love meeting new people, and spreading the shooting/hunting love.  :Have A Nice Day:  

As some of you have rightly pointed out, the most reliable way of soothing any negative sentiments pertaining to firearms/firearm use is to maintain a friendly and approachable persona, and be openly proud of what we stand for and the tools we use. Being sneaky and anxious about it won't do anything for our cause in the long run. At the end of the day, we're our own ambassadors and we should remain confident.

----------


## Sideshow

> A guitar case isn't practical as I'll be walking very long distances and covering all sorts of country. 
> 
> Cheers for the insight, guys. I'll just throw the rifle in a scabbard - and perhaps leave it uncovered in rural areas. 
> 
> If the rifle becomes a talking point, all the better. I love meeting new people, and spreading the shooting/hunting love.  
> 
> As some of you have rightly pointed out, the most reliable way of soothing any negative sentiments pertaining to firearms/firearm use is to maintain a friendly and approachable persona, and be openly proud of what we stand for and the tools we use. Being sneaky and anxious about it won't do anything for our cause in the long run. At the end of the day, we're our own ambassadors and we should remain confident.


 @Frodo better pack a small mirror so you can sort yourself out once coming out of the bush :Thumbsup: 
If you look like a complete vagrant you might be spreading that love from behind a few bars :XD:  :Wink:  :Thumbsup:  I hope they have good spuds in there so you feel right at home :XD:

----------


## Frodo

> @Frodo better pack a small mirror so you can sort yourself out once coming out of the bush
> If you look like a complete vagrant you might be spreading that love from behind a few bars I hope they have good spuds in there so you feel right at home


I'm definitely going to bring some deodorant and a clean change of clothes for whenever I come out lol. Only problem is my facial hair grows at an alarming rate, and it doesn't take long for me to look like a billy goat. 

Lol, I'm never touching another spud in my life.

----------


## Allizdog

When I pass trampers/family's etc on a track with a rifle slung over my shoulder, I shouldn't have to be the first to say hello every time (although it seems I do) to invoke a calming affect and justify my being there. I have every right to be there doing what Im doing just as they are.
Sometimes I feel it is needed in order to prevent a panic attack by some track users and I don't like that I feel I need to do it for that reason.

----------


## Brakelie

I agree nobody should feel anxious carrying a rifle or being around them. A discrete solution I accidentally found some years ago when mountain biking into a hunting area was carrying my rifle in a "sack ups", which is basically a giant sock, I got it from Reloaders supplies. I had it mostly to keep mud from flicking onto the rifle from the bike but even other hunters were asking if I'd forgotten my rifle 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> I'm definitely going to bring some deodorant and a clean change of clothes for whenever I come out lol. Only problem is my facial hair grows at an alarming rate, and it doesn't take long for me to look like a billy goat. 
> 
> Lol, I'm never touching another spud in my life.


Just a note on deodorant. Ive never been a fan of any deodorant with a scent ie the Linux stuff :Sick:  been using the invisible dry by dove its got no real scent as such. Give it a go. Keeps hut mates happy too @ Frodo you can also get it in small travel cans so lightens the load.

----------


## Sideshow

Oh also a life saver with wet wood to carefully start a fire using it as small flame thrower  :O O:

----------


## Frodo

> Just a note on deodorant. I’ve never been a fan of any deodorant with a scent ie the Linux stuff been using the “invisible dry” by dove it’s got no real scent as such. Give it a go. Keeps hut mates happy too @ Frodo you can also get it in small travel cans so lightens the load.


Cheers for the advice you old sage.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

You need to find yourself one of these bushes, when you find one just pull a few leaves off and give yourself a good rub down under the arm pits, around the jewel bag etc and you'll be fresh as a daisy. 
#bushhacks

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> the problem is that the americans used to refer to # as "pound" before it became "hash"
> so #metoo is  pound me too.


Never knew that, so that's why when I have my phone on hands free in the car, I push hash and the ladies voice says "pound".... I found it quite amusing for a while there, now I know why, you have stolen the magic Haha

----------


## Been Upto

> You need to find yourself one of these bushes, when you find one just pull a few leaves off and give yourself a good rub down under the arm pits, around the jewel bag etc and you'll be fresh as a daisy. 
> #bushhacks 
> Attachment 120258


I can vouch for this, Ive used it many times myself

----------


## Frodo

> I can vouch for this, Ive used it many times myself


Have you ever 'Been Upto' hell and back as a result?

----------


## Rushy

> You need to find yourself one of these bushes, when you find one just pull a few leaves off and give yourself a good rub down under the arm pits, around the jewel bag etc and you'll be fresh as a daisy. 
> #bushhacks 
> Attachment 120258


Or not.

----------


## mimms

> You need to find yourself one of these bushes, when you find one just pull a few leaves off and give yourself a good rub down under the arm pits, around the jewel bag etc and you'll be fresh as a daisy. 
> #bushhacks 
> Attachment 120258


I assume most people here are learned enough to recognise ongaonga, native stinging nettle.
It can be made into a refreshing tea.

More usuefully, you could have posted a pic of kumarahou, "bushmans soap"

----------


## Frodo

Everyone knows Ryan is a bit special.

----------


## Been Upto

> Have you ever 'Been Upto' hell and back as a result?


It certainly did hahaha

----------


## kidmac42

> You need to find yourself one of these bushes, when you find one just pull a few leaves off and give yourself a good rub down under the arm pits, around the jewel bag etc and you'll be fresh as a daisy. 
> #bushhacks 
> Attachment 120258


You first pal. Let us know how it goes.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

> You first pal. Let us know how it goes.


And please set the GoPro up to record the event for posterity!

----------


## Been Upto

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=430058734495228  This girl doesn't  seem to mind it

----------


## Rushy

> https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=430058734495228  This girl doesn't  seem to mind it


Cool

----------


## Sideshow

Had stinging nettle soup here in the UK. Lets just say that cooked by anyone else and it would have tasted better. You could get it to taste one pea soup with a bit of salt and Maggie. But our host decided no lets just have it with none of that :Sick: 
I was very polite about it saying that it was the best nettle soup Id ever had. As it was the only nettle soup Id ever had it wasnt a lie :Thumbsup:

----------


## canross

I can say I run into a lot more hunters with visible rifles here than I ever did in Canada, and that's a good thing - well worth NOT hiding what you're doing, just to make sure it remains normal and accepted. It goes a long way towards eroding fear of the unknown to just see people out on the tracks with a rifle over the shoulder - something that Canada has sadly lost (though I have noticed more than a few suspiciously long backpacks with familiar shapes poking through the fabric on Canadian trails).

Yeah, people may look at you oddly or go quiet, but when you fail to grow horns and turn into the devil in front of them they end up starting to wonder what the big deal is. Saying hi as you go past and asking how the track is ahead completely messes with their worldview.

----------


## Frodo

> I can say I run into a lot more hunters with visible rifles here than I ever did in Canada, and that's a good thing - well worth NOT hiding what you're doing, just to make sure it remains normal and accepted. It goes a long way towards eroding fear of the unknown to just see people out on the tracks with a rifle over the shoulder - something that Canada has sadly lost (though I have noticed more than a few suspiciously long backpacks with familiar shapes poking through the fabric on Canadian trails).
> 
> Yeah, people may look at you oddly or go quiet, but when you fail to grow horns and turn into the devil in front of them they end up starting to wonder what the big deal is. Saying hi as you go past and asking how the track is ahead completely messes with their worldview.


Well said, @canross.

----------


## sixtus

Anti gun mania seems to be hitting most 1st world countries now. When I grew up we had kids bringing 22LR rifles to class for show and tell, the teacher once even let us have a few shots down the back waiting for the bus.

----------

